# سيارة تعمل بالماء غير معقدة اسرعوا الى الملفات قبل فقدانها



## هاشم102 (22 مارس 2007)

بدلا من أن تقف عند محطة البنزين لتعبئة سيارتك بالوقود ستقف عند أي كولدير لتعبئتها بالماء
المخترع الامريكي ستانلي ماير قام بتصميم (خلية وقود الماء) وهي خلية رنين الكترونية بسيطة جدا توضع هذه الخلية في تنك الماء فتحول الماء الى غاز الهيدروكسي وهو خليط من الهيدروجين و الاكسيجين المكونان للماء وغاز الهيدروكسي له قوة احتراق تفوق البنزين 100 مرة بقي أن تعرف أن (خلية وقود الماء) تعمل على بطارية السيارة ولا تستهلك منها إلا كهرباء ضئيلة جدا
قم بتحويل سيارتك الى الماء والطريقة بسيطة
بقي أن تعرف أن المخترع ستانلي ماير حول سيارته من البنزين الى الماء و ظل يعمل بها اربع سنوات حتى تم اغتياله من لوبيات البترول لأن هذا الاختراع سيحولهم من مليونيرات بترول الى بياعي بطاطا ، ولكن الاختراع تسرب الى الناس و الان هو على النت في مواقع كثيرة و تجده أيضا في هذا الرابط
http://watercar.freewebpage.org/index.htm


----------



## هاشم102 (22 مارس 2007)

ارجوا من المهتمين تحميل الملفات الى الموقع ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## نافل (23 مارس 2007)

انار الله بصرك وبصيرتك وزادك من علمه على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مارس 2007)

فعلا عالم غريب ويبدو أن كلمة مستحيل لم تعد واردة أبدا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zombolk_9200 (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بالفعل بتحميل كل الملفات و المستندات الخاصه بذلك الموضوع من موقع
http://watercar1.freewebpage.org/index.htm
و اني اقوم الان بدراسه ذلك الاختراع مع العلم انه بعد حساب تكليف المشروع المبداءه التي تساوي 800 جنيه مصري لاغير لاختراع و تنفيذ تلك الخليه المائيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 مارس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا موضوع رائع


----------



## أ.د. عزالدين صادق (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ... لقد اختفت الملفات ...ولم استطع الدخول الى المواقع.... الرجاء ... ارسال المعلومات على البريد الالكتروني....profuzaldin*********** .... وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Mu7ammad (26 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....

جارى التحميل والاطلاع ..... والتعليق فى اسرع وقت باذن الله

والله ولى التوفيق
​​


----------



## هيثم حلمى (26 مارس 2007)

http://zaradegypt.jeeran.com/index.html


----------



## ayadsat (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على جهدك الرائع لان حلم الوحيد عندي اني اركب سياره تعمل على الماء لان الماء كما تعلمون نسبته على الارض 75%


----------



## أ.د. عزالدين صادق (26 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahjas (27 مارس 2007)

الاخ هيثم102 المحترم السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك العظيم لنشر هذه المعلومة المفيدة جدا. جزاك الله عنا افضل جزاء .... وشكرا


----------



## النبراس. (29 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ 102هيثم على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خير
اخوك السيد الهاشمي


----------



## عدنان زيدان (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا العمل 
نتمنى ان يكون هناك دائما الجديد ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## zombolk_9200 (29 مارس 2007)

اخواني لقد وجت مكونات دائرة المحلل و باقي المعدات اللازمه لعمله و لكن المشكله تكمن في كيفيه التحكم في كميه الضغط الناتج من تحلل الماء الي هايدروجين و اوكجسين
و كذلك منفذ خروج الشعله و كيفيه دخولوها علي علي غرفه المحرك

انا لا اقول ان تلك المعلومات ليست متاحه في المستندات التي قمت بتحميلها و لكن لا افقه في تلك الموضيع في هي خارج تخصصي
فارجو من يعلم في ميكانيكا السيارات و محركاتها ان يفيدينا


----------



## rozaia (29 مارس 2007)

ولارابط اشتغل معاي ياجماعة

ممكن تتأكدو من الروابط

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان عيدي (29 مارس 2007)

*شكراً لجهودك*

نعم إنه موضوع شيق و جميل و أتمنى أن ينظر جميع الاخوة الشباب إلى ما يقوم به الغرب من إختراع و تقدم و لكننا نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا العلم و العمل لكي نكون حقاً الشباب المسلم القوي بعلمه و إيمانه و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## عزيز حسان (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز اتقدم لك بلشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم جا زاك الله على ذالك وبعد
عزيزي انا من سكنة قرية في العراق وانت تعرف الظروف التي نمر بها من نقص في الطاقة وانا الان احاول ان احصل على بدائل اخرى كلطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الرياح لسد النقص قبل حلول الصيف وذالك لصعوبة الحصول على الكهرباء في تلك الاشهر
عزيزي هل الغاز المتحرر من عملية التحليل هذه يمكن استخدامه لاغراض اخرى كا الطبخ مثلا
ارجو اجابتي على اميلي ادناه ولكم جزيل الشكر وتقدير اخوكم من العراق

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني ليتم التواصل عبر الملتقى وتعم الفائدة
المشرفة


----------



## هاشم102 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على الاخ عزيز*

الاخ الكريم عزيز حسان السلام عليكم 
ان الغاز الناتج يستخدم في كل شىء يحتاج الى طاقة بترولية لكن الحرارة العالية لهذا المزيج الغاز لاتسمح باستخدامه مباشرة بل يستخدم بعد مزجه بالهواء العادي وذلك عبر تصميم معين لاجهزة الطبخ
وهذا التصميم بسيط عبارة عن رأس لاجهزة الطبخ مختلف قليلا عن الراس المعروف ولكن ليس صعبا
بالاضافة الى صمام للامان لمنع اشتعال للغاز في حال حدوث شىء لاسمح الله 
مع التقدير لكم


----------



## هاشم102 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على الاخ عزيز*

الاخ الكريم عزيز حسان السلام عليكم 
ان الغاز الناتج يستخدم في كل شىء يحتاج الى طاقة بترولية لكن الحرارة العالية لهذا المزيج الغاز لاتسمح باستخدامه مباشرة بل يستخدم بعد مزجه بالهواء العادي وذلك عبر تصميم معين لاجهزة الطبخ
وهذا التصميم بسيط عبارة عن رأس لاجهزة الطبخ مختلف قليلا عن الراس المعروف ولكن ليس صعبا
بالاضافة الى صمام للامان لمنع اشتعال للغاز في حال حدوث شىء لاسمح الله 
مع التقدير لكم


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 أبريل 2007)

*اعلان*

الاخ zombolk_9200
ارجو لك التوفيق فى عملك واريد اربلغك انو انا مستعد للمساعدة فى اى شى


----------



## رجل المستقبل (3 أبريل 2007)

وعلم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## zombolk_9200 (3 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك يا محمد طارق علي نية تقديم المساعدة و ارجو من بقيه الاخوة المشاركه


----------



## alsaneyousef (3 أبريل 2007)

dear brothers
many engineer's triedit o produce hydrogen by this way but didnt work.
and if it work hydrogen react with oxegyn you need to seperate
hydrogyn 
I think if use solar energy (using the sun to produce hydrogen and use it in fuel cell to produce current to run electric car and this may be work becous arab countries have good sun.

.


----------



## ابو البكر (9 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته 
اخوتي العزاء الموضوع تكمن صعوبته بنجاح الدارة الالكترونية وماتبقا سهل فارجو ممن تمكن من الدارة واستطاع ان ينتج الغاز فينشرها بشكل مفصل من اجل ان نكمل الباقي فانا العبد لله امكانياتي الميكنيكية قوية بحول الله عشان لدي منشأة صناعية لابأس بها ومن الممكن تجاوز الصعاب التي تتعلق بالمكنيك وتدارك مشاكل التاكل 
ومن الممكن ان نجد اعمال كثير يستخدم فيها الغاز الناتج بعيد عن السيارة او ممكن ان نخزنة بعبوات محكمة تعوض عن التدخل المباشر بمكنيك السيارة 
متوفر لدي كل انواع المعادن وبكافة الاشكل فانا جاهز للتعاون لانماء الفكرة وفائدة الجميع 
ولكم مني خالص احترامي ودعائي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## كمال_حامد (10 أبريل 2007)

الطاقة التي نحتاجها لفك جزيئ الماء الي عناصره الاولية ليست سهله حيث انه يمكن حسابها وبالتالي فالدائرة المستخدمة تحتاج الي طاقة كهربية كبيرة لتحويل جالون ماء مثلا الي غاز الهيدروكسي المزعوم بدلا عن ذلك يمكن استخدام تلك الطاقة مباشرة في تدوير السيارة 
من المعروف ان الماء من اكثر المركبات استقرارا ولذلك يصعب فك الرابطة التساهمية بين جزئ الهايدروجين وذرة الاوكسجيين . عليه اعتقد ان لم تكن هناك طريقة سحرية اخري واضافات كيميائية معقدة فانه ليس من السهولة الحصول علي الغاز المزعوم من الماء بتلك السهولة ان تحويل الماء الي وقود حلم يراود الكثير من العلماء من اجل الحصول علي طاقة تغني عن النفط واعتقد ان القصة ليست صحيحة ..... والله اعلم


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع رائع جدا 
و لكن هل هذا الموضوع سيخرج الى الوجود ؟


----------



## ام شهد (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد 
اريد ان اشارك لى عدة استفسارات
لا اعرف كيف اكتب موضوع جديد
ممكن مساعدتى لو تكرمتم
أم شهد


----------



## alsaneyousef (10 أبريل 2007)

to abu albaker 
look at this web
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfkKDN96dnQ&mode=related&search=
they are no any electric circut just use 12 v car battrey and increase the stainles steel plates in the cel to get enough hydrogen
ismail


----------



## alsaneyousef (10 أبريل 2007)

and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eonddqFf6zc&mode=related&search=
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wERZ7P8jXV0&mode=related&search=
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa2jW2E3GEs&mode=related&search=
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzIZjRzwdmE&mode=related&search=


----------



## ابو البكر (11 أبريل 2007)

موقع رائع مشكور اخي الكريم
alsaneyoudef 
نطلع ونتابع ان شاء الله عز وجل


----------



## رشيد الخولي (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (21 أبريل 2007)

*الى السيدة المحترمة ام شهد*

انا اسمى محمد طارق وحاظر لاى استفسار من حضرتك بموضوعات الطاقة البديلة فقط
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
محمد
21\4\2007


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## pilot_789 (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخي لاطلاعي علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## Qal&ia (23 أبريل 2007)

لخي الكريم لم اتمكن من التحميل الرجاء التوضيح اذا كان هناك اي مشكلة
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (24 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز اختبرت الرابط الان ولاتوجد اىمشكلة فقط اظغط على الرابط ثم اختر وثائق من الموقع ويمكنك بعدها تحميل الفيديو وايضا المستندات المرفقه وفقك الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## النبراس. (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shoili (14 مايو 2007)

*water car*

الاخوان الاعزاء بحثت في مواقع عديدة ووجدت السيارة التي تعمل بالماء في موقع مصورة ومخترعها الفلبيني يتكلم عنها ويشرح اهترعه وكل شي واليكم الموقع 
www.youtube.com


----------



## كاشت (18 مايو 2007)

ليس لدي علم عن هذا الامر ولكن احببت ان افيدكم ببرنامج مجاني لتحميل الافلام من موقع youtube.com


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (21 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*​ 

للي يريد ينفذ المشرووع الخريطة الخاصة بانتاج الهيدروجين الخاصة بستانلى ماير هنا وماعليك الا انو تحمل وتنفذ 


الخريطة الالكترونية هنا تعال وحمل:31: 


تحياتي
اخوكم محمد

*21\5\2007*


----------



## سليمان عيدي (22 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير و يزيدك من علمه.


----------



## الحر06 (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الأخ هاشم بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من أمثالك 

أخي لم أستطع من فتح الموق ويكتب لي
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]The page you are looking for cannot be found. 
Try searching for the keyword you're looking for instead.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## بهاء محمد محمد (22 مايو 2007)

:1:


shoili قال:


> الاخوان الاعزاء بحثت في مواقع عديدة ووجدت السيارة التي تعمل بالماء في موقع مصورة ومخترعها الفلبيني يتكلم عنها ويشرح اهترعه وكل شي واليكم الموقع
> www.youtube.com


. 
شكرا يا هندسة على تعبك.:12:


----------



## بهاء محمد محمد (22 مايو 2007)

فين الملفات يا هندسة.ممكن تبعته على الاميل الخاص بى.bahaamabrok***********


----------



## الحر06 (22 مايو 2007)

أخواني ساعدوني لم أستطع أن أفتح أي موقع من الروابط 

تكفون أنا متشوق


----------



## راسم خضر (23 مايو 2007)

شئ رائع لو تم انتشاره والعمل به ...
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك ..


----------



## jalaydi (31 مايو 2007)

ارجو ان ترسل الملفات التي قمت بتنزيلها الى و سوف اقوم بدراسة المشروع و عمل التطبيقات اللازمة لان اختصاصي التحكم الالكتروني بالسيارات عنواني هو jalaydiعلى google.com


----------



## almaliki62000 (6 يونيو 2007)

ابشر انت تامر هدا رابط وتراه شغال و جربتوا بنفسي http://watercar.125mb.com/ نقلا من موقع http://www.tkne.net 



0(<<< بعنوان سيارة تعمل بالماء و هدا للامانة الفكرية>>>


----------



## almaliki62000 (6 يونيو 2007)

السيارة و قد تم اختراعها و تجربتها و كدلك عملية لحام بالماء بالصوت و الصورة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rb_rDkwGnU


----------



## كمال الدين (25 يونيو 2007)

يعني يا شباب اجدادنا علماء العرب و المسلمين كان عندهم امانة علمية خصوصا في النقل عن مصادر رغم ان المصادر دي كان اصحابها لا عرب ولا مسلمين و لا حتي علي قيد الحياة.

الاخ "هيثم حلمى" وضع رابط هده الصفحة (http://zaradegypt.jeeran.com/index.html)

دون أن يدكر من اي مصدر اتي بها فتبدوا كما لو كانت من جهده و عمله.

ولكن في الحقيقة هدا مجرد قص و لصق من صفحة للصدفة لأحد أصدقائي المهتمين بالموضوع من عامين أو أكثر و هده هي الصفحة الاصلية
(http://watercar.125mb.com/) .هل من الممكن ان لا يري البعض عيباً في هدا التصرف؟ أدن ما رأي المشرفين في مثل هده الحالات؟؟


----------



## هيثم حلمى (26 يونيو 2007)

الأخ كمال الدين 
انا لم آتِ بهذا الموقع من عندى و لكن نتيجة البحث على internet
الموضوع هو فعلاً قص و لصق و لكنى لا انسبه لنفسى مطلقا 
..............
.....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 يونيو 2007)

القص واللصق ليس ممنوع بالعكس محبذ خاصة في مثل هذه المجالات لكن لابد من وضع المصدر

والأخ هيثم لم ينسب الموضوع له حسب ما قرأت والموضوع واضح أنه أكبر من امكانيات شخص بعينه

على وجه العموم التذكير أمر طيب فيجب دوما التأكد من وضع المصدر بوضوح


----------



## كمال الدين (27 يونيو 2007)

*أشكر هيثم علي الاستجابة السريعة*

ايها الاخوة لم أقل ان الاخ هيثم قد نسبه لنفسه و انما قلت بالحرف
"*دون أن يدكر من اي مصدر اتي بها فتبدوا كما لو كانت من جهده و عمله.*
"
النقل محمود في تلك المجالات و لكن مع دكر المصدر.

و لعلمك أخي محمد الكردي صاحب الموقع قد تعب كثيرا فيه و كلامه عن علم فعلاً و أوافق بشدة أن الموضوع يحتاج المزيد.


----------



## مهندس مقيم (29 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم حاولت تحميل الملف ولم استطع الرجاء من الاخ العزيز ارسال الملف الى الاميل الخاص رجاءا نظرا للحاجة الماسة لهذا الاخترا عxtra_sam2003***********
اخي العزيز نحن بحاجة ماسة لهذه الاختراعات والسبب الحاجة المتزايدة للوقود ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## shoili (29 يونيو 2007)

الاخوان الكرام احب ان ابلغكم اني اتصلت بنفسي بكل من ادعى انه قام بهذا الاختراع من اعضاء المنتدى وتبين انهم كاذبين ومنهم مايدعى الربع الخالي من السعودية والفلاح من مصر وعند الاتصال بهم تبين كذبهم للاسف لهذا ابلغكم ان جميع المواضيع منقولة من الخارج وهي جدية وصحيحة ولكن بطور التجارب فقط حيث لم يتم اي انتاج نمطي او بكميات للسوق ولم تسوق اي منتج من هذه المنتجات


----------



## هاشم102 (30 يونيو 2007)

الاخ shoili السلام عليكم 
الغريب منك ان تكذب الاخوة الذين جربوا هذا الاختراع (خلية وقود الماء) ولكني اقول لك لقد جربته ونجح بشكل كامل وانا الان بصدد تجريب اشياء اخرى ساوفيكم بها حال نجاحها .

فالاخوة ليسوا كاذبين وان لم يجربوا على ما تقول


----------



## shoili (30 يونيو 2007)

انا لم اكذب الاختلراع اساسا ولكني اكذب كل الاخوة الموجودين بالمنتدى ان يكونو قد صنعو مثل هكذا اختراع حيث اتصلت بعضوين ممن ادعو انهم قد عملو مثل هكذا اختراع وبداو بالهرب من اتصالاتي وعدم الرد علي


----------



## ميسرة2006 (1 يوليو 2007)

جهد مشكور و لكن لا أعرف الدخول الى الموقع ... 
لذلك أرجو ان ترسلوا إلي الملفات على البريد الالكتروني helwany36 على hotmail.com


----------



## saadgor (9 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## مهندس احمد سعيد (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ... لقد اختفت الملفات ...ولم استطع الدخول الى المواقع.... الرجاء ... ارسال المعلومات على البريد الخاص


----------



## مهندس احمد سعيد (9 يوليو 2007)

ارجوكم بسرعة لأن الموضوع شيق


----------



## ابو البكر (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اعنزر عن الغيبة الطويلة 0000 المهم 
تجربة من عملي الخاص ( الخاص ) للتأكيد 
عدة صفائح من اي معدن يوصل نصفها على القطب السالب والنصف الاخر على الموجب وتكون بالتسلسل وقريبه من بعضها وتقع على محور واحد التيار مستمر ( dc ) وبفولت 50 تحقق التجربة وللعلم لقد انفجر الوعاء عندما حاولت اشعال الناتج من الغاز بلهب مباشر وقريب جدا من فوهة الوعاء اقتصرت التجربة على ماذكرت ولم اكمل لااسباب صحية ليست متعلقة بالموضوع 
اسف للاختصار الشديد ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى يبعد عنكم الامراض


----------



## Al_Mahsirri (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز تحية طيبة و بعد:
الا ترى اخي ان هذه الفكرة هي نسج من الخيال, و ان نظرية تحويل الماء الى غاز الهيدروكسيد هي نظرية مستحيلة. لو ان كلامك صحيح لوجدت الان مليون شركة امريكية تصنع السيارات لا بل جميع الالات التي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي ليتم استبتداله بهذا الغاز و الذي كما تقول انت اقوى بمئة مرة من الوقود الطبيعي.
انا شخصيا عندي ثلاثة معوقات اريد لها حلا, و هي كاتي:-
اولا: على فرض ان هذه الدارة قد ادت عملها بالشكل الصحيح و بدا خروج خليط الهيدروكسيد, اريدك اخي العزيز ان تعطيني ارقام حقيقية (ما دمت مهندس) لكمية الطاقة الكهربية التي تم ادخالها للدائرة مقارنة بحجم الغاز الناتج, وهل الكمية التي تم الحصول عليها عملية ام لا.
تانيا: انت تعلم ان شركات السيارات معظمها ان لم يكن كلها لا تصنع او تتهرب من تصنيع العربيات التي تعمل بالغاز و ذلك يعود كما تعلم الى الطاقة الكبيرة الناتجة من احتراق الغاز مما يقلل من عمر المحرك ( يصنع من حديد الزهر), الغاز نظريا ارخص من البنزين و اسرع انتشارا و مع ذلك تتهرب الشركات من ادخاله في منتجاتها, فهل تظن انها ستصنع سيارات تعمل بالهيدروجين الذي طاقته المتولدة و كما تقول انت انها اكثر بمئة ضعف؟؟؟ اخي العزيز, على فرض انك استطعت ان تنتج حجم كافي من الهيدروجين ليتم احتراقه و قمت ايضا بضبط مؤقت الاشعال بالقيمة الصحيحة و ذلك بالتحكم بكمية الخليط الداخل الى غرفة الاحتراق هل تظن ان محرك السيارة يتحمل هذه الطاقة العالية وهل فكرت في كيفية حماية المحرك من التفاعل مع الخليط؟؟؟ 
تالتا: في رأيي الشخصي, لو استصعنا ان نصنع سيارة تعمل بالماء سيكون امامنا خيارين
اما ان نصنع محرك يتحمل كل هذه العيوب و يكون ثمنه تكلفة وقود البنزين مدا الحياة, و اما ان نحول المحركي التقليدي الى العمل بالماء و ان لا يصمد سوى عدة ايام.
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر
اخوكم المحسيري


----------



## shoili (10 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ المحسيري كثير من تساولاتك منطقية ولكن يوجد لها حلول او اجوبة مقنعة وبعض تساولاتك منطقية اولا من ناحية ان هناك كثير من شركات السيارات تنتج الان سيارات صديقة للبيئه وهي التي تعمل على الهيدروجين اما بخصوص المحرك فانه يبقى نفس المحرك ولكن يضاف له مادة سيراميكية مع الزيت تضاف لمرة واحدى وعندها سوف يطلى المحرك بالسيراميك ولن يؤقر عليه بخار الماء المتولد وقد حلت هذه المشكلة ولا تعتبر من اهم المعوقات كما ذكرت اما من ناحية السيطرة على كمية الاحتراق فالامر هو ايسر من اليسير حيث انه الان الدائرة التي تولد الهيدروجين تربط مباشرة مع دائرة ال tps الموجودة بكل السيارات الحديثة والتي تتحكم بكمية الهواء الداخل للاحتراق في خجرة الاحتراق فتصبح كمية الهيدروجين المتولدة تتناسب مع سرعة السيارة وكثير من التساولات ممكن تبسيطها ولكن نرجو من الاخوة ان تكون تساولاتهم علمية اكثر او نابعة من قراءة والمام بالموضوع وليس لغرض النقد فقط فالموضوع مطروح للنقاش ولم نكن نحن من ابتكر الموضوع وهناك شركات عالمية تنتج وتوزع ونحن نرفض الفكرة سبحان الله وتلومون الكفار والمشركين كيف لايؤمنون بالله وانتم فكرة مطروحة وموجودة ومتوفرة بالصورة والصوت ترفضون ان تنظرو لها باعينكم عجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## norhan2000 (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## shoili (11 أغسطس 2007)

*انا بخدمة اي شخص يسال عن الموضوع*

اي اخ يحب انيستفسر عن الموضوع واولياته انا بالخدمة


----------



## Al_Mahsirri (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز شويلي:
انت تقول ان الشركات تصنع عربيات صديقة للبيئة تعمل بالهيدروجين!!! حسب علمي اخي بأن عبارة صديقة للبيئة تعني انها تعمل على الوقود الحيوي الذي يستخلص من زيوت بعض النباتات مثل القطن و فول الصويا و ليس غاز الهيدروجين.
اما بالنسبة على ردك, انا اشكرك كثيرا و اريد ايضا ان اوضح بأني لا انقد احد و قصدي ليس كما ادعيت اخي, انا سعيد جدا بهذا الموضوع و قد قرأته و تعمقت فيه كثيرا و ذلك لاخدم نفسي و بلدي و لانفع وطني و اساهم في نهوضه و اخرجه من حالة الاستعباد الى حالة الاعتماد على الذات.
نقاشاتي و تساؤلاتي واضحة و و متعمقة كثيرة فلقد قطعت شوطا كبيرا في هذا المشروع ولكن المشكلات في حالة تذبذب صعودا و هبوطا كل ما حللت مشكلة وقعت في اخرا, انا لا اعتمد على الكلام النظري و الفرضيات بكثر ما امسك القلم لاعمل حسابات مقنعة و عملية. و ساوافيكم بكل النتائج عن قريب ان شاء الله.
اخوكم المحسيري


----------



## shoili (12 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ المحسيري المحترم مصطلح صديق للبيئة هي ليست الفواكه والخضروات فقط بل كل شيء لايضر بالبيئه هو صديق لها ولا اطن ان الماء وبخار الماء وهو الناتج العرضي الذي يتولد في مثل هكذا تفاعل هو ليس صديق للبيئه ولاول مرة اعرف ان الماء مضر بالبيئة او الهيدروجين او بخار الماء


----------



## Al_Mahsirri (12 أغسطس 2007)

صديقة للبيئة تعني ان ناتج عملية الاحتراق يكون نظيف بحيث لا يضر البيئة كما هو الحال في ناتج تفاعل الهيدروكسيد حيث يكون الناتج بخار ماء, اما الوقود الحيوي هو الوقود المستخلص من النباتات و الذي يجرى له بعض عمليات المعالجة لكي يشبه الوقود العادي و تحديدا الديزل. تعليقي كان على كلمة وقود حيوي وليس صديقة للبيئة.
خالص تحياتي 
المحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسيري


----------



## Al_Mahsirri (12 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ ابو بكر انت تقول بان التجربة اثمرت بغاز هيدروكسيد, ممكن لو سمحت تزودني بكل التفاصيل حتى اعيد ترتيب اوراق و هل استخدمت دائرة المؤقت في استخراج الغاز, من خلال خبرتي استخدام الدائرة شرط اساسي في هذه العملية لانه يهدف الى تقليل الفاقد الكهربي الى اقل قيمة مقارنة بانتاج خليط بكمية جيدة. اخي العزيز انا اعلم بان بانتاج الهيدروجين هو امر سهل جدا فبأمكانك استخلاص الغاز عن طريق عملية التائين و هي طريقة سهل و يمكن استخدام اي معدن لاتمام هذه العملية لكن المشكلة هنا تكمن في ان الهدف من هذه الفكرة لا يتحقق.


----------



## م/غاندى محمد (12 أغسطس 2007)

الامر سهل جدا اخى acasia************* راسلنى وان شاء الله افيدك


----------



## م/غاندى محمد (12 أغسطس 2007)

الامر سهل جدا اخى راسلنى على acasia_55 على hotmail او ال yahoo و ان شاء الله افيدك


----------



## saadgor (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

بعد التحية 

لقد حاولت أن أقوم بالتجربة إلا أن الكمية الناتجة من الغاز غير كافية لإستمرار الإحتراق
ما أن لدي إستفسار أخر وهو هل يمكن التخلص من الأوكسجين الناتج من عملية الفصل فإنني أضن أنه لو أمكننا التخلص من الأوكسجين فإن العمل سوف يكون أكثر أمنا من حيث انفجار الخليط أو الغاز حيث عدم تواجد الأوكسجين سوف يمنع إنفجار الخلية 

وشكرا 

سعد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (14 أغسطس 2007)

اخى بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود
ولكن اريد ان اعرف ان لو هذا الاختراع صحيح لسبق اليه الغرب كلهم وقاموا بانتاجه ولكن ما سمعنا بهذا ابدا
لو سمحت اريد ردا على هذا الكلام وشكرااااااااا


----------



## عمار القرا (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الك يا حبيبى
موضوع كتير حلو


----------



## ossama (15 أغسطس 2007)

الى الاخ العزيز بالنسبة الى اامحلل انا عندي استفسار من حيث سبب استخدام الستانليس استيل في الخلية واذا كان المطلوب هو مادة لا تتاكل فاننا نستطيع ان نستخدم الالمنيوم بدل عنه وبالحقيقة انا كانت عندي فكرة قديمة اقترح لو نحاول ان نحققها معا من خلال التعاون والفكرة تعتمد على اساس ان الهيدروجين والاوكسجي عند احتراقهما او نقول احتراق الهيدروجين يتكون المااء كناتج من العملية ولكن هناك صفة في الماء تقول ان الماء عند وصوله الى درجة 273فانه سوف يتكسر اي ينفصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين ثم بعد هذه الدرجة يرجع الى صيغة الماء وهذا معروف حتى في كتب الثانوية ولو استطعنا ان نحافض على هذا الفصل بدون رجوع الهيدروجين والاوكسجين معا اما بواسطة طاقة كهربائية قليلة او عنصر كيميائي اواستغلال صفة من صفات الهيدروجين او الاوكسجين
كالاختزال مثلا فاننا سوف نحصل على وقود هيدروجيني بصورة كبيرة وبطاقة قليلة ولا تقولوا لي لا يوجد مثل هذا الكلام انا تناسيت هذه الفكرة الى ان شفت موقع يشرح في ان فريق عمل <اسرائيلي>
يحاول ان يصنع الهيدروجين بهذه الطريقة تقريبا على نفس المبدا ولكن باستخدام عوامل اختزالية ويبقى الكلام لكم وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## جاسور (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخواني أعضاء هذا المنتدي العزيز أحب أن أدخل هذا الموضوع لكي أفيدكم بأذن الله بما من الله علي بمعرفته في هذا الموضوع حيث ان الموقع الأول والثاني المذكور فيهما طريقه الشرح لسياره تعمل بالماء هو أصلا لي فقد قمت بتصميمه ورفعه علي الأنترنت ليستفيد به الناس حبا في ان تعم الفائده علي كل المسلمين ولقد ثبت لي هذا الموضوع أصلا في موقع التقنيه كأول حاضن لهذا الموضوع ولم أكن أعرف ان هذا الموضوع تم التطرق له بمنتدي المهندسين العرب ولكني الأن بعد ان أصبحت عضوا في منتداكم الموقر فأنا مستعد لأي أستفسار في هذا الموضوع حيث أنني وبحمد الله أجريت أبحاث وتجارب كثيره في هذا المجال هذا وأن أخر رابط قمت برفع الموقع الذي أنشأته لهذا الغرض هو

http://watercar.125mb.com/index.htm


----------



## عبدالله الشوافي (28 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم هاشم كما توقعت إختفت الملفات
لو بلامكان إرسالهالبريدي التالي:
abahib4***********
أكون لك شاكرا وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزا الله الأخ هيثم خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engramy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذه المعلومه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadgor (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد التحية والسلام
لدي سؤال عن كيفية الحصول على الخزف؟

وشكرا


----------



## saadgor (23 سبتمبر 2007)

لقد نفذت مخطط الدائرة الألكترونيةك لكن إستخدمت صفائح من الستانلس ستيل وليس (انابيب + قضبان).
المشكلة هي:
1- كمية الهيدروجين الناتجة غير كافية للإحتراق.
2- التيار عالي.
3- إرتفاع حرارة الموسفيت بسبب التيار.
4- عند إستخدام تيار متناوب 50 هرتز بفولطية 30 فإن كمية الغاز الناتج تتضاعف عدة مرات (مع إرتفاع التيار + حرارة الماء قليلا)

وشكرا


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## فرح ال (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اختفت المعلومات من النت ولااستطيع اخذها ارجو مساعدتي وادراجها مرة أخرى


----------



## فؤاد حسني (18 نوفمبر 2007)

ياإخوان ثروة العالم العربي والإسلامي مربوطة بالنفط
فأتمنى التفكير بشيء يجعل النفط نظيفا وأبواب التفكير كثيرة في شتى المجالات 
فمن الحكمة في نظري مصلحة الإسلام والعرب 
فأعدائنا يسعون لتصريف إختراعاتنا لمصالحهم فهم يريدون خداعنا بإنهم لا يريدون أن نفكر بشيء 
يقلل من قيمة النفط , والواقع أن مسرورون وسعداء بمن يخدم مصالحهم

ولكم خالص تحياتي أخوكم ومحبكم فؤاد


----------



## انس زهير الشمايله (15 يونيو 2009)

شو وين راحو الجماعه اخر تعليق بتاريخ 18-11-2007, 04:46


----------



## انس زهير الشمايله (15 يونيو 2009)

ما اسرع ان نمل نحن العرب 
لعدم الايمان بعقولنا 
ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عمل ان يتقنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

shoili قال:


> الاخ المحسيري كثير من تساولاتك منطقية ولكن يوجد لها حلول او اجوبة مقنعة وبعض تساولاتك منطقية اولا من ناحية ان هناك كثير من شركات السيارات تنتج الان سيارات صديقة للبيئه وهي التي تعمل على الهيدروجين اما بخصوص المحرك فانه يبقى نفس المحرك ولكن يضاف له مادة سيراميكية مع الزيت تضاف لمرة واحدى وعندها سوف يطلى المحرك بالسيراميك ولن يؤقر عليه بخار الماء المتولد وقد حلت هذه المشكلة ولا تعتبر من اهم المعوقات كما ذكرت اما من ناحية السيطرة على كمية الاحتراق فالامر هو ايسر من اليسير حيث انه الان الدائرة التي تولد الهيدروجين تربط مباشرة مع دائرة ال tps الموجودة بكل السيارات الحديثة والتي تتحكم بكمية الهواء الداخل للاحتراق في خجرة الاحتراق فتصبح كمية الهيدروجين المتولدة تتناسب مع سرعة السيارة وكثير من التساولات ممكن تبسيطها ولكن نرجو من الاخوة ان تكون تساولاتهم علمية اكثر او نابعة من قراءة والمام بالموضوع وليس لغرض النقد فقط فالموضوع مطروح للنقاش ولم نكن نحن من ابتكر الموضوع وهناك شركات عالمية تنتج وتوزع ونحن نرفض الفكرة سبحان الله وتلومون الكفار والمشركين كيف لايؤمنون بالله وانتم فكرة مطروحة وموجودة ومتوفرة بالصورة والصوت ترفضون ان تنظرو لها باعينكم عجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




كلام رائع وصحيح 100% 


وللمزيد من المعلومات 
الرابط هنا 
سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137893.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

وهنا 

بنزين مجانا لسيارتك احلى خبر ممكن تعرفه معجزة او اختراع جديد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83386.html


وهنا 
الخطوات الاساسية لأنتاج الهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102934.html

وهنا 
طلب معلومات عن محرك سيارات ( البي أم دبليو ) الهدروجينيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125074.html
و هنا

من الصين سيارة الهيدروجين تشتغل بالماء فقط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123791.html





----------
ميلاد اول سيارة صينية تعمل بالماء كوقود




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123826.html




-----
Boeing's Hydrogen Fuel Cell Aircraft
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123584.html


-
honda fcx new water fuel car !!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123580.html

------
شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر 
مبتدىءلينوكس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html


------
مخطط تفكيك الماء عن طريق الرنين الكهربائي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123011.html


----------
New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html

------
أرخص طريقة لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء و مواقد الطهى والطبخ و التدفئة- مشروع المليونير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html

------
Cold Fusion Now In The Philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122041.html
-----

تصنیع الصودا الكاویة (ھدركسید الصودیوم) من ملح الطعام ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102265.html

------
استخدام الماء في توليد الطاقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121585.html




-----
خلية جو ..... طاقة حرة بمعنى الكلمة .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111207.html

----
Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء 
مبتدىءلينوكس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

----------
سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماءhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91005.html

------
هدية لقسم الطاقة المتجددة .... كل ما تحتاجه عن الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في هذا الموقع ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38382.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38382.html



---------









-


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

نجاح تجربتي على خلية وقود الماء لديف لوتون وستانلي ماير ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54729.html


---------

اسرار أختراع أستانلى ماير لوقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116143.html


-------

شرح تصنيع خلية انتاج وقود الماء = بديل البنزين والسولارو الغاز الطبيعي ‏(



1 2) 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976.html


-------------

الطريقة الكيميائية لصناعة وقود الهيدروجين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117750.html

--------------
من سيرلانكا سيارة تعمل بالماء بدل البنزين - شاب نجح فى تحويل سيارته لوقود الماء ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115350.html

--------------
جهاز شبيه ب ستانلي ماير ادخل وشوف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114975.html

-----------
تجربة شخصية لانتاج الهيدروجين ولكن .........سمى بالله وادخل ‏(



1 2 3) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105433.html

-----------------

طريقة استخراج الهيدروجين من وير المتسكل او الدراجة ...هام للمختصين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97813.html

-----------

سيارات تعمل بالماء كوقود لها - من تايلاند - وكذالك مولدات للكهرباء تستخدم وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113124.html


-------

سلرعوا بالتحمیل ... کتب قیمه عن وقود الهیدروجین 
aimanham 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112681.html


-----------------

استخدام الماء في توفير استهلاك وقود محرك السيارة 
abdulla_alazzawi 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91480.html



-------


Hydrogen production 
aymanok



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110903.html


----------




Japanese Water Car اختراع يابانى الماء بدل البنزين ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101193.html


-----------



 موقد للطبخ يعمل بوقود الماء من تايوان ‏(



1 2) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109877.html


-----------

نجاح لطاقة الماء-تجربة ناجحة ‏(



1 2) 
memo_engineer

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66041.html


--------

MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91975.html

-------




وقود الماء وجهاز المانى لانتاجه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96424.html



----

تجربة سهلة و جيدة لوقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91487.html
------ 







 بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html


------------


اكتشاف يجعل من الممكن انتاج الطاقة من مياه البحر 
visitor

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104359.html


-------


إستطلاع: تجارب ناجحة عن انتاج الهيدروجين 
اميركرم

إستطلاع: تجارب ناجحة عن انتاج الهيدروجين اميركرم


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103977.html


---------

التحليل الكهربي للماء بصورة مبسطة 
الفعال

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102642.html


------


مساعي المانية لتطوير سيارة تعمل بالماء 
محمد طارق محمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103801.html





------


كيف يعمل الجهاز بوقود الهدروجين 
سعيد بال 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102049.html


--

تجربة للهيدروجين جميلة وسهله لاحد طرق الحصول عليه من خامات متوفرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html


----------

Motorcycle Runs on Water نعم موتوسيكل يعمل بالماء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html


----

تشغيل سيارة بخلية هيدروجينية فى فلتر مية تعال وشاهد بنفسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101462.html



--------


سيارة صغيرة تسير بوقود الماء بدل البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html


-----------

خلية تحويل اهيدروجين الى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99819.html


----



خلايا الوقود المائية ‏(



1 2) البلال80

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92634.html


-----

صنع خلية هيدروجين من بطارية السيارة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98073.html



-------------

مخططات ورسوم خلية الماء لستانلى ملير محمد طارق محمد 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52366.html

-----

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

كيفية فصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين عمليا 
خيرى العايد 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92463.html
---------

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

-----

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html

------------------

holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html

-------------

تصنيع وحدة التحليل من الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 بالصوروالشرح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91616.html

--------
جهاز لحام و التسخين للمعدن باستخدام لهيدروجين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91681.html

------
Hy-Drive شركة تبع جهاز يقلل استهلاك الديزل والسولار الى 36 % فى كندا-امريكا-استراليا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91587.html

---------

تصوير فيديو لنجاح خلية وقود الماء التى صممت ونفذت ومعها بعض من ماكيناتى الأوتوماتيك 
mamdohh 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74640.html

---------------

شركة المانية تشغل حافلاتها بالديزل المخلوط بالماء 
محمد طارق محمد


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78180.html


-------

الطاقة الهيدوجينية لمن طلبها مني 
م.محمد الكردي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19607.html

----

10 ملايين دولار جائزة لتكنولوجيا وقود الهيدروجين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52459.html


---

سيارة ثورية تعمل على الهيدروجين من Bmw 
محمد طارق محمد


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50926.html


-----

understant how to generate hydrgen watch vedio 
alsaneyousef 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50490.html

-----


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (15 يونيو 2009)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل لكم قلت من قبل اولم يكن المسلمين اولى ببعضهم ولكن اصبحوا الان اشد كفرا ونفاقا انا احكى فى هذا الموضوع من 7سنوات وكان املى ان يتحمس اى عربى مسلم يملك مالا الملك وهو المال فقط اريتم الان لما غضب الله علينا لاننا وللاسف لانسعى للتكامل لا ولن ابكى على اللبن المسكوب فلدى مشروع جديد املى ان يرزقنى الله الواحد القهار فهى فكره سياره ولاسياره وطياره ولا طياره والمفجاءه لالمحرك الاحتراق الداخلى اصلا فهل من مشارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبعد اختم ايضا بحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل لاننى اتوقع الرد من الاخوه العربان مالكى المال والقصور واصحاب الصول والجول وراء بنات حواء فقط واصحاب الخزى فى الاخره انشاء الواحد الاحد


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى محمد جمال قال:


> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل لكم قلت من قبل اولم يكن المسلمين اولى ببعضهم ولكن اصبحوا الان اشد كفرا ونفاقا انا احكى فى هذا الموضوع من 7سنوات وكان املى ان يتحمس اى عربى مسلم يملك مالا الملك وهو المال فقط اريتم الان لما غضب الله علينا لاننا وللاسف لانسعى للتكامل لا ولن ابكى على اللبن المسكوب فلدى مشروع جديد املى ان يرزقنى الله الواحد القهار فهى فكره سياره ولاسياره وطياره ولا طياره والمفجاءه لالمحرك الاحتراق الداخلى اصلا فهل من مشارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبعد اختم ايضا بحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل لاننى اتوقع الرد من الاخوه العربان مالكى المال والقصور واصحاب الصول والجول وراء بنات حواء فقط واصحاب الخزى فى الاخره انشاء الواحد الاحد


لا املك الا القول ربنا يعينك ويوفقك فى مشروعك 

وهذه حال الدنيا 
ورحم الله ابي ذر الغفاري عاش وحده ومات وحده ويبعث يوم القيامه وحده 
وان احتجت الى معلومات فاطلب ما تشاء وسابذل مافي وسعى لتوفيره لك


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (18 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك على كل حال واقدر لك ردك الحميد واتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافية فقط اتمنى ان تبحث عن مهندس يملك مصنع بلاستيك متطور ومره اخرى اشكر اهتمامك واختم بالقول عالى الهمه تهمه امور الامة واشكرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى محمد جمال قال:


> اشكرك على كل حال واقدر لك ردك الحميد واتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافية فقط اتمنى ان تبحث عن مهندس يملك مصنع بلاستيك متطور ومره اخرى اشكر اهتمامك واختم بالقول عالى الهمه تهمه امور الامة واشكرك




كلامك صحيح 100 %

وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم وفي رعاية الله تعالى


----------



## اسلام البدوي (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

